# ¿Como empezar a aprender todo sobre computadoras?



## jean93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Tengo deseo de aprender todo sobre computadoras, estudio ing. electrónica actualmente, pero por mi parte quiero estudiar todo lo referente a esto...

Y quisiera saber porque temas debo empezar a leer, que libros consultar...

Me refiero tanto al software como al hardware, y a marcas de computadoras, reconocer memorias, para que sirve tal cosa de la computadora, cosas asi...

saludos!


----------



## morta (Oct 25, 2012)

objetivo ambicioso el tuyo pero dominar algo tan general lleva tiempo.
con respecto al hardware te recomiendo el manual de actualizacion y reparacion de PC de scot mueller.
con respecto al software la mejor forma es usándolo.


----------



## jean93 (Oct 26, 2012)

morta dijo:


> objetivo ambicioso el tuyo pero dominar algo tan general lleva tiempo.
> con respecto al hardware te recomiendo el manual de actualizacion y reparacion de PC de scot mueller.
> con respecto al software la mejor forma es usándolo.



de seguro... pero deseo empezar a aprender, de verdad me siento mal cuando mis compañeros hablan de por ejemplo, partes de computadora o marcas de computadora, o funcionamientos de la computadora que yo nose...

pero consultare tu recomendacion!

saludos!


----------



## djwash (Oct 26, 2012)

Primero aprende todo sobre hardware, claro que es necesario acompañar con algo de soft pero muy por arriba.

Es muy amplio el asunto, pero basicamente se podria resumir en: principio de funcionamiento, primeros modelos de cada marca, tecnologias actuales, lo mismo para cada elemento de la PC (CPU, memoria, mother, video, audio, chipset, conectores, monitores, unidades de almacenamiento, etc) algunas cosas van muy ligadas al soft, otras solo fueron mejorando, depende del nivel de profundidad que quieras alcanzar, en una charla sobre computadoras no se suele hablar de las instrucciones de un microprocesador...


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 28, 2012)

La mejor manera de aprender es comprando una PC y jugar al técnico, entre más la dañes, más aprenderás... Lo digo por experiencia, pobre 386


----------



## jean93 (Oct 28, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> La mejor manera de aprender es comprando una PC y jugar al técnico, entre más la dañes, más aprenderás... Lo digo por experiencia, pobre 386



la razon por la que quiero aprender es esa!!!
malogre una laptop al abrirla, y yo queria arreglarla si o si!!
pero mi familia me perdio la confianza tras haberla malogrado(solo queria darle mantenimiento) y la mando a un tecnico!

asi que estoy decidido a aprender todo sobre computadoras!
y bueno, quiero saber mas o menos por donde puedo empezar o donde puedo consultar!



djwash dijo:


> Primero aprende todo sobre hardware, claro que es necesario acompañar con algo de soft pero muy por arriba.
> 
> Es muy amplio el asunto, pero basicamente se podria resumir en: principio de funcionamiento, primeros modelos de cada marca, tecnologias actuales, lo mismo para cada elemento de la PC (CPU, memoria, mother, video, audio, chipset, conectores, monitores, unidades de almacenamiento, etc) algunas cosas van muy ligadas al soft, otras solo fueron mejorando, depende del nivel de profundidad que quieras alcanzar, en una charla sobre computadoras no se suele hablar de las instrucciones de un microprocesador...



tu sabes del tema a fondo o mas o menos?

mi duda es, ¿como aprendiste? metiendo mano... o leyendo un libro o consultando alguna pagina de internet en especial?


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 28, 2012)

jean93 dijo:


> la razon por la que quiero aprender es esa!!!
> malogre una laptop al abrirla, y yo queria arreglarla si o si!!
> pero mi familia me perdio la confianza tras haberla malogrado(solo queria darle mantenimiento) y la mando a un tecnico!


 Me lo imagino 

Como dice djwash, aprende primero sobre las partes de una PC, acto seguido, aprende sobre el software que es lo que mas falla, y poco a poco vas aprendiendo sobre fallas de hardware, eso si, primero comienza con PCs de escritorio que si soportan ciertos abusos de novatos, metete con las laptops luego que tengas experiencia y ya conozcas las técnicas ninja de la paciencia extrema, requeridas para desarmar una laptop...


----------



## moises95 (Oct 29, 2012)

Desarmar una laptop es horrible, bueno entretenido. La última vez fue cuando me trajeron una porque el conector de alimentacion de la placa se undio hacia adentro . Tube que desarmarla entera hasta poder ver la placa y colocar en su sitio el conector, despues de eso los tornillos, me sobraron unos 2 tornillos entonces tube que desarmar y mirar donde me ha faltado...muy entrenenido, sobre todo los tornillos...:cabezon:

Yo tengo años con pc de escritorio (torre) y he aprendido por mi mismo, investigando por internet, haciendo practicas haber que pasa y rompiendo...Aún recuerdo que hace años puse una fuente a 120V y explotó  pero claro, en ese tiempo ni sabia que era eso, pero apendri que eso no se tocaba , mas adelante, que usabamos 230V y ponerle menos desde el boton era quemarla., eso fue hace unos 6 o 7 años 

y miles de placas he roto, tarjetas, memorias que han hechado humo... con todo eso por mi  mismo he ido aprendiendo hardware, haciendo practicas, leyendo por internet, preguntando en foros, a gente que sabía, etc.  de esa manera he aprendido, pero claro poco a poco. Y bueno he estado alguna vez en un curso, pero mas bien de software, todo lo demas por mi mismo


----------



## djwash (Oct 29, 2012)

jean93 dijo:


> tu sabes del tema a fondo o mas o menos?
> 
> mi duda es, ¿como aprendiste? metiendo mano... o leyendo un libro o consultando alguna pagina de internet en especial?



Todas, no estudie computacion, tampoco hice esos famosos cursos de reparacion de PC, siempre me llamo la atencion la tecnologia en general, como no tenia PC propia metia manos en las PC de amigos, la primera que formatee perdi datos importantes , no tenia tan claro donde puede guardar Windows archivos importantes.

Hace un poco mas de 4 años consegui mi propia PC, usada, y ahi me meti mas a fondo en el tema, empece a ganar algo de dinero con reparaciones a gente conocida, y asi fui actualizando equipos.

La primera notebook que desarme le rompi algunas trabas, pero la deje funcionando correctamente, es algo complicado, porque no son todas iguales, llevan tornillos escondidos, hay un proceso que seguir para desarmarlas, lo unico necesario es guantes de latex, puntas para atornillar varias, y una herramienta plastica especial o sino una tarjeta de credito para abrir los encastres, y hojas de papel para hacer un dibujo de donde iba cada tornillo asi no te sobra ninguno al terminar.

Al menos no he roto ningun hardware hasta el dia de hoy, solo un mouse que destroce cuando me iban ganando en el counter...

En lo que es servicio tecnico tenes que entender de hard, soft, y electronica tambien, al dia de hoy el ultimo chiche que arme fue un programador de BIOS por SPI, que la mayoria de las placas madre actuales llevan esos conectores para programar y los chip de BIOS (EEPROM) soldados, trabajo en un local de computacion haciendo servicio tecnico en general, limpieza fisica y de soft, cambio de capacitores, fichas, etc, en mother, y soldaduras de pistas (cuando le hacen piquetes a la superficie de la placa, formateo, redes, en fin hago de todo, y si no se bien como se hace uso mi herramienta mas importante:







Jaja, no mentira, mi mejor herramienta es Internet.

La verdad te tiene que gustar, sino, probablemente rompas mas de lo que arregles.


----------



## netma (Nov 6, 2012)

Lo tienes absolutamente todo en internet. El tema del hardware es muy sencillo, lo peor es meterte con redes de ordenadores, servidores y sobre todo, usuarios!. Yo soy administrador de redes en una empresa de 150 equipos y te encuentras de todo!


----------

